# Geese Feeding West of Fargo



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I live in North Fargo, last night there were hundreds of geese flying back to Moorhead over Fargo North High School. They appeared to be flying straight east, so I assume that they were feeding straight west of there. I've got pheasants on the brain right now, and I haven't mastered my brand spankin' new Debander yet, but I thought that some of you gooseheads may want to pursue them. Good Luck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They are feeding right next to NDSU in city limits. There's even a snow mixed in there.

Looks tempting if it wasn't in town!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I just saw them(going to class at 4:00). Maybe we can ask President Chapman if we can hunt his land  I believe that is part of the Ag department that they are sitting on.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

You can get a great view of them from the fitness center. On Monday, some of the flocks were coming to the fields from the north and northwest--around noon. Every other time I have seen them coming straight over campus from the east. Didn't see any flying in today but they were out there feeding. Thought I saw two snows on Monday but haven't seen them since.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw the snows too! I thought I was losing it....glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Those birds are coming from the lagoons in Moorhead. I wouldn't want to eat those. I am in tri-college grad school and have to go over to Moorhead in the evenings. followed from NDSU across river and into the lagoon while driving over for class. they are almost like clockwork.

It would be a fun hunt though. Was a undergrad at NDSU from 93-97 and there have always been geese sitting along the railroad tracks feeding west of campus.

way tooooo tempting!


----------

